
Elon Musk gets his –$700M Tesla payday despite self sabotage - RichardRNN
https://electrek.co/2020/05/05/elon-musk-tesla-700-million-payday/
======
vulcan01
Nitpick:

> -$700M

should be

> ~$700M

:)

